# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Ενισχυτης με λυχνιες 2Χ37W RMS

## Thanos10

Καλησπερα σε ολο το forum σας ανεβαζω εναν ενισχυτη με λυχνιες λιγα λογια λοιπον,στην εισοδο ειναι η πεντοδος EF86 που δουλευει σαν τριοδος ακολουθει η ECC82
που οδηγει τις λυχνιες ισχυος ΚΤ88 PUSH-PULL ULTRA LINE συνδεσμολογια για λιγοτερη παραμορφωση και γραμμικοτητα οι μετασχηματιστες ειναι τοροιδεις υπαρχει σχετικο συνημενο για τα χαρακτηριστικα των μετασχηματιστων, το τροφοδοτικο παραγει διαφορες τασεις 380ν 700mA 6.3v 7A 12v 2A τα 380ν τροφοδοτουνται οι ΚΤ88 
τα 6,3ν για τα νηματατα των ΚΤ88 προσοχη στα καλωδια που τις τροφοδοτουν θα πρεπει να ειναι στρημενα για αποφυγη βομβων τα νηματα των EF86 συνδεονται εν σειρα με 12,6ν σταθεροποιημενη ταση το ιδιο και η ECC82.Το IC TL783 ειναι ενας σταθεροποιητης υψηλης τασης και τροφοδοτει τις EF86 και ECC82.
Ο ενισχυτης δεν χρειαζεται καμοια ρυθμιση οι λυχνιες εξοδου αυτοπολωνονται. Αν βαλετε τοροιειδη μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσιας εν σειρα στα 220ν θα πρεπει να βαλετε ενα θερμιστορ αρνητικου συντελεστη NTC εναρξη 60Ω λειτουργια 1Ω ο λογος ειναι η μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα των πυκνωτων στην ανορθωση και η χαμηλη αντισταση που εχουν αυτοι οι μετασχηματιστες.
Τα χαρακτηριστηκα του ενισχυτη. 
Iσχυς εξοδου 2Χ37W RMS
Αρμονικη παραμορφωση 0,1% απο 20ΗΖ-20ΚΗΖ 
Ευαισθησια εισοδου 200mV.
Ο εισχυτης παραγει ηχο που δεν εχετε ξανακουσει και κοντραρει ανετα ενισχυτες του εμποριου πολλων χιλιαδων ευρω.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ.,
Για τον ενισχυτη δεν υπαρχουν τυπωμενα τον εχω κατασκευασει με τον καλο παλαιο τροπο και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## xazopartalos

Αρχηγος εισαι.
Πολλη καλος ο ενισχυτης και όμορφος.
Ποσο κοστισε ολλο το θεμα??

----------


## lynx

πραγματικα οραιος... ευχαριστουμε και για τα σχεδια.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε Thanos10 εισαι πραγματικα αψογος!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
συγχαρητηρια για την κατασκευη του ενισχυτη αλλα και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για τα τοσο αναλυτικα σχεδια!!!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Απο λάμπες μόνο τις αναφέραμε στη θεωρία, δεν έχω ασχοληθεί, ευκαιρία...  
Με βάζεις στην πρίζα τώρα ! ασε που εγκρίνει ο ''λαμπάτος" IOANNIS
πολύ καλό για λαμπες: _Αρμονικη παραμορφωση 0,1%_ οσο για το εύρος σίγουρα παίζει να είναι περισσότερο απο 20-20κ παιζει να φτάνει ψηλότερα για παντόφλα  :Laugh:

----------


## Thanos10

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια να σας πω εμενα μου πηρε 3 μηνες να τον κατασκευασω και λογω χρηματων ομως τα υλικα του δεν ειναι ακριβα οι μετασχηματιστες εχουν 70 ευρω ο ενας πακτωμενοι δηλαδη με καπακι οι ΚΤ88 40 ευρω αυτα ειναι τα ποιο ακριβα τα υπολοιπα ειναι πολυ φθηνα 10 ευρω η καθε ECC82 και 20 ευρω η EF86 για να καταλαβετε ενας ενισχυτης του εμποριου εχει γυρω στα 4 χιλιαρικα και χωρις καλα υλικα, οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου ειναι απλοι και εκει ειναι ολο το μυστικο της αποδοσης του ενισχυτη οι λαμπατοι ενισχυτες εκει πασχουν 
η αποκριση συχνοτητας του ενισχυτη ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη δειτε το data των μετασχηματιστων.
Το κυκλωμα του τροφοδοτικου το εχω σχεδιασει ολο εγω δεν υπαρχει καπου και βλεπετε σταθεροποιημενες τασεις σε νηματα στις λυχνιες προενισχυσης εχει γινει
καλη δουλεια επειτα απο πολλες δοκιμες μετρησεις το κυκλωμα του ενισχυτου μεχρι την ECC82 το βρηκα ετοιμο ειχε αλλες λυχνιες στην εξοδο εγω τις αλλαξα και εβαλα τις ΚΤ88 οχι ομως στην τυχη η τιμες των υλικων ειναι σωστες.
Ειχα το μερακι να φιαξω εναν τετοιο ενισχυτη ειναι το κατι αλλο 
ειναι για μια ζωη ο ηχος του δεν μπορω να σας τον πω με λογια παντος οποιος θελει να τον κατασκευασει μπορω να τον βοηθησω σε οτι θελει
ειναι ωραιο για καποιον που θελει να φιαξει κατι να ξερει εκ των προτερων οτι λειτουργει ολοι την εχουμε πατησει με λαθος σχεδια.
Με κατασκευες τα παω καλα εχω και αλλες να σας ανεβασω οργανα μετρησεων συχνομετρα τροφοδοτικα κ.λ.π. και ολα δοκιμασμενα.

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια.

----------

puntix (23-03-13)

----------


## Thanos10

Παιδια ξεχασα και τα data των λυχνιων και μια φωτογραφια απο αλλη γωνια. 

Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα τους μετασχηματιστες τους αγορασα απο την AUDIO CRAFTWORKS τηλ. 2105810029  (www.audiocraftworks.gr)  εγω πηρα τον τυπο 3Α524 για συνδεση Ultra line. Λυχνιες απο τον Κοντιζα τηλ.2104127752 θελω να σας πω οτι εγω πηρα μετασχηματιστες με ισχυ 40W στο συνημμενο  που σας ανεβασα ειναι αλλος τυπος με μεγαλυτερη ισχυ ομως κανει και αυτος οι τιμες ειναι απο το 9/2007 που 
κατασκευασα τον ενισχυτη.

----------


## electronic

Θανο καλησπέρα και καλός ήλθες στην παρέα μας. Πολύ καλή κατασκευή πραγματικά..Συνολικά και για τα δυο κανάλια ποσο ηταν το κοστος των υλικών??? 

Γιωργος

----------


## Nemmesis

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! πολυ ωραιος... το μερακι φεναιτε οταν βλεπεις απο κατο την κατασκευη :Wink: 
αλλα ρε παιδα να ρωτησω κατι?
λετε για το ηχο απο τους λαμπατους οτι ειναι διαφορετικος και οτι δεν συγκρινεται με τους τρανζιστορατους η Mosfet... αλλα ετσι και αλλιως με απο ψυφιακη πυγη δεν δινεται σημα? μην αναφερω για τα ηχεια... ετυχε να ακουσω 2 λαμπατους αλλα ηταν χαλια και τα ηχεια και οι λαμπατοι... δεν εχω ακουσει πως ειναι ενα τελεια ρυθμισμενο μηχανημα... επισης οσοι λετε οτι βλεπετε διαφορα στον ηχο με τι τραγουδια το βλεπετε αυτο?
δεν ξερω αν φενομαι αρνητικος απλα ρωταω!

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους του forum φιλε παναγιωτη απο τι βλεπεις ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει ρυθμιστικα για μπασα και για τις υψηλες συχνοτητες δηλαδη πεζει φλατ ακου λοιπον εναν ενισχυτη να πεζει φλατ και ακου μετα τον λαμπατο θα καταλαβεις αμεσως τι διαφορες οτι μουσικη και να ακους με λαμπατους ενισχυτες ειναι αλλιως εγω τον συγκρινω με εναν sony που εχω 2Χ75W με τα ιδια ηχεια και ειναι η μερα με την νυχτα τωρα φιλε γιωργο τα ποιο ακριβα υλικα ειναι οι μετασχηματιστες και οι ΚΤ88 
πολλα υλικα μπορει καποιος να τα εχει μπορει καποιος να βαλει και EL34(20ευρω)
που εχουν την μιση τιμη απο τις ΚΤ88 αλλα η ισχυς θα ειναι 25W και χωρις καμια αλλαγη οι μετασχηματιστες δεχονται και αλλες λαμπες μπορειτε να δειτε στο site της εταιριας (www.amplimo.nl ) οπως σας ειπα εκει ειναι το
μυστικο για να κατασκευασει καποιος μετασχηματιστες απλους δεν θα πετυχει τιποτα οι πυρηνες τους ειναι για 50 ΗΖ θα πρεπει να να αφησει διακενα στον πυρηνα αναλογα με το ρευμα που τραβουν οι λαμπες τη συχνοτητα και αλλα πολλα ποιος θα τους φιαξει κανεις.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους του forum φιλε παναγιωτη απο τι βλεπεις ο ενισχυτης δεν εχει ρυθμιστικα για μπασα και για τις υψηλες συχνοτητες δηλαδη πεζει φλατ ακου λοιπον εναν ενισχυτη να πεζει φλατ και ακου μετα τον λαμπατο θα καταλαβεις αμεσως τι διαφορες οτι μουσικη και να ακους με λαμπατους ενισχυτες ειναι αλλιως εγω τον συγκρινω με εναν sony που εχω 2Χ75W με τα ιδια ηχεια και ειναι η μερα με την νυχτα τωρα φιλε γιωργο τα ποιο ακριβα υλικα ειναι οι μετασχηματιστες και οι ΚΤ88 
> πολλα υλικα μπορει καποιος να τα εχει μπορει καποιος να βαλει και EL34(20ευρω)
> που εχουν την μιση τιμη απο τις ΚΤ88 αλλα η ισχυς θα ειναι 25W και χωρις καμια αλλαγη οι μετασχηματιστες δεχονται και αλλες λαμπες μπορειτε να δειτε στο site της εταιριας (www.amplimo.nl ) οπως σας ειπα εκει ειναι το
> μυστικο για να κατασκευασει καποιος μετασχηματιστες απλους δεν θα πετυχει τιποτα οι πυρηνες τους ειναι για 50 ΗΖ θα πρεπει να να αφησει διακενα στον πυρηνα αναλογα με το ρευμα που τραβουν οι λαμπες τη συχνοτητα και αλλα πολλα ποιος θα τους φιαξει κανεις.



καλα το sony δεν ειναι και μετρο συγκρισης κανα STK θα εχει μεσα... εγω λεω για κατι αξιολογο (βλεπε ακριβουτσικα συστηματα 5.1 300ευρων)

----------


## fireball

Για να μπούν στην έξοδο EL34 χρειάζετε να αλλαχτούν κάποιες αντιστάσεις ή θα είναι εντάξει τα ρεύματα;

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε παναγιωτη η λαμπα εχει αλλον ηχο αν δεν ακουσεις καποιον λαμπατο δεν θα καταλαβεις και τα συστημστα που λες IC εχουν και αυτα αλλα ποιο νεα το STK.... ειναι ενα IC με πολυ καλες επιδοσεις για HI FI συστηματα το θεμα φιλε παναγιωτη ειναι οτι οι λαμπατοι ενισχυτες θα πεζουν καλυτερα 
και απο ποιο σοβαρα ηχοσυστηματα δεν ξερω να σου το εξηγησω αλλα ειναι η αληθεια  απλα πεζουν καλυτερα.

----------


## Thanos10

Τωρα για τις EL34 δεν χρειαζετε τιποτα μονο να δεις το data της λυχνιας 
ακομη και η βαση ειναι ιδια μονο ενα πλεγμα συνδεεις στην καθοδο της EL34 η ΚΤ88 ειναι τετροδος και η EL34 πεντοδος αυτη ειναι η διαφορα και οτι θα παρεις 25W με αυτην την συνδεσμολογια δηλαδη αν βαλεις μετασχηματιστη που δεν εχει ληψεις για τα πλεγματα  αλλαζεις  τις αντιστασεις των 100 Ω/5W και βαζεις 1Κ/5W και τις συνδεεις στα 380ν 
τοτε η ισχυς ανεβενει με EL34 στα 35W και 60W με ΚΤ88. 
Η συνδεσμολογια ULTRA LINE ριχνει την ισχυ αλλα εχει πολυ λιγοτερη παραμορφωση και καλυτερη γραμμικοτητα.

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω νομιζω οτι και που εχουν μετασχηματιστη στην εξοδο αυτο και μονο δειχνει οτι δεν θα αποδιδει το ιδιο σε ολο το φασμα απο 20Hz-20KHz 
και ξαναλεω ετσι και αλλιος απο ψυφιακη πυγη θα ειναι το σημα... τοσα στουντιο με εξοπλισμο που δεκαδων χιλιαδων ευρω και δεν εχει λαμπατους...
τεσπα σορρυ για το οφτοπικ φιλε Thanos10 δεν το συνεχιζω αλλο γιατι μαλλον θα βρεθω απεναντη στο μερακι για αυτες τις συσκευες :Wub:   μπραβο ξανα παντος για την ολη εκτελεση της κατασκευης...

υ.γ. μετα λετε κανγκουρες τους πιτσιρικαδες αν βαλουνε κανα λεντακι στο ακαξι τους... με της λυχνιες απ'εξω ειναι οι ποιοτικοι κανγκουρες :Tongue: 

παντα φιλικα μιλαω με οποιο θαρρος εχω και το τονιζω αυτο για να μην παρεξηγηθουμε για αλλη μια φορα οπως συμβαινει αρκετα συχνα τελευταια εδω μεσα

----------


## ReFas

Παναγιώτη, μετασχηματιστής μπορεί να φτιαχτεί που να καλύπτει το ακουστικό φάσμα με χαμηλες παραμορφώσεις, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημά αυτό...

Το άλλο που λες με τα στουντιο... έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο...το σήμα είται είναι απο ψηφιακή πηγή είται απο αναλογική, έχει περάσει πιθανόν απο δεκάδες απλούς τελεστικούς, δεκάδες η εκατοντάδες μέτρα απλών καλωδίων και απο δεκάδες απλούς κονεκτορ... όλα βέβαια καλής ποιότητας αλλα όχι τίποτα εξτρεμ και τρελλά.
Αντε πες σε κάποιον χαιφαιντελιστα να βάλει ένα τελεστικό σε βαθμίδα προενίσχυσης, θα βγάλει σπυράκια, άσχετα που στην αλυσίδα του ήχου έχουν παρεμβληθει ολα αυτα που είπαμε πιο πάνω.

Οσο για το αν μπορούν να παίξουν καλά ενισχυτές με τρανσιστορ... ας ακούσει κάποιος και μηχανήματα απο mark levinson απο krell απο jeff rowland απο lavardin και αλλα.... η ακόμα ας ακούσει ενεργά ηχεία όπως τα ATC Studio Control Monitor 50A με σχετικά απλούς ενισχυτές εσωτερικά.

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε παναγιωτη δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εδω λεμε την γνωμη μας μπορει να μαθω κατι απο σενα η απο καποιον αλλο φιλο του forum να μαθει κατι απο μενα τωρα δεν λεω οτι δεν υπαρχουν ενισχυτες που πεζουν και καλυτερα
ειναι ομως μηχανηματα χιλιαδων ευρω οι λυχνιες εχουν καλυτερο ηχο 
κοιτα στο ιντερνετ να δεις λαμπατα μηχανηματα αναφορας που εχουν αστα ποσα τωρα υπαρχουν και τραντζιστορικα που πεζουν παρα πολυ καλα 
εγω δεν λεω οτι ειναι ο καλυτερος ενισχυτης στον κοσμο απλα πεζει παρα πολυ καλα και μπορει να κοντραρει ανετα πολλους εργοστασιακους ενισχυτες. εξαλλου αν δεις το σχεδιο εχει συχρονα υλικα αλλα και σχεδιαση σταθεροποιημενες και ξεχωριστες τασεις στις προενισχυτριες λυχνιες κ.λ.π και πεζει σπουδαιο ρολο στο τελικο αποτελεσμα οσο για την αποκριση του ενισχυτη δες τα data των μετασχηματιστων ποσα ΚΗΖ ανεβενουν, να σου πω και κατι αλλο δυσκολα θα βρεις τραντζιστορικο ενισχυτη στον κοσμο που να αποδιδει καλυτερα τις μεσαιες και υψηλες απο τους λαμπατους αυτα φιλοι μου μου αρεσει η κουβεντα που κανουμε και ο καθενας λεει την γνωμη του ελευθερα εξαλλου δεν το λεω εγω οτι οι ενισχυτες με λυχνιες πεζουν καλυτερα το λενε χιλιαδες ανθρωποι στον κοσμο, εγω προσωπικα εχω εντυπωσιαστει με τον ηχο λυχνιων και πιστευω 
οτι ειναι μια κατασκευη απο καποιον ανθρωπο και οχι απο καποια μεγαλη εταιρια αλλα ακομη και ετσι ο ενισχυτης εχει πλουσια χαρακτηρηστικα και 
φανταστικο ηχο.

Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## fireball

> Τωρα για τις EL34 δεν χρειαζετε τιποτα μονο να δεις το data της λυχνιας 
> ακομη και η βαση ειναι ιδια μονο ενα πλεγμα συνδεεις στην καθοδο της EL34 η ΚΤ88 ειναι τετροδος και η EL34 πεντοδος αυτη ειναι η διαφορα και οτι θα παρεις 25W με αυτην την συνδεσμολογια δηλαδη αν βαλεις μετασχηματιστη που δεν εχει ληψεις για τα πλεγματα  αλλαζεις  τις αντιστασεις των 100 Ω/5W και βαζεις 1Κ/5W και τις συνδεεις στα 380ν 
> τοτε η ισχυς ανεβενει με EL34 στα 35W και 60W με ΚΤ88. 
> Η συνδεσμολογια ULTRA LINE ριχνει την ισχυ αλλα εχει πολυ λιγοτερη παραμορφωση και καλυτερη γραμμικοτητα.



Είδα την διαφορά. Άρα αφήνω το σχέδιο ως έχει και πέρνω 25W εαν κατάλαβα καλά.

----------


## Thanos10

Καλημερα φιλε fireball ετσι ειναι το αφηνεις οπως ειναι αν βαλεις τους μετασχηματιστες του σχεδιου  με EL34  απλα συνδεεις το πλεγμα g3 στην καθοδο γιατι η λυχνια εχει ενα πλεγμα παραπανω απο την KT88 τιποτα αλλο σου στελνω και το data της EL34 να δεις ολα τα αλλα μενουν οπως ειναι.

----------


## fireball

Το είδα το σχέδιο απλά με λυχνίες δεν έχω και πολύ επαφή. Μια φόρα είχα φτιάξει έναν ενισχυτή RF. Στην σχολή βλέπεις δεν τις μαθαίνουμε πια και είπα να ασχοληθώ μόνο μου μιας και έχω 4 EL34. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## costas81

απίστευτη κατασκευή...πραγματικά πιστεύω  ότι όλοι σου βγάζουμε το καπέλο...μπράβο!!!.........την ίδια απορία έχω κι εγώ επειδή δεν έχει τύχει να ακούσω τον ήχο από ανάλογο μηχάνημα...όταν λες ότι παίζει φλατ εννοείς ότι όλο το φάσμα των συχνοτήτων βρίσκεται στην ίδια στάθμη??..προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τον ήχο και δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι ωραίος...πχ κατά την άποψή μου είναι καλύτερο να έχουμε μεγάλη ενίσχυση στις πολύ χαμηλές και υψηλές και λιγότερο σε συχνότητες κοντά στο 1KHz....μήπως αυτά που λέω ισχύουν μόνο για ενισχυτές transistor???..εξήγησέ μας αν θες για τον ήχο του...

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα φιλε κωστα οταν λεω φλατ δεν εχει ρυθμιστικα για χαμηλες και υψηλες συχνοτητες  και τις αποδιδει σωστα και ο ηχος ειναι φυσικος αν δεις πολλοι ενισχυτες του εμποριου εχουν εναν διακοπτη που βγαζει εκτος τα ρυθμιστικα και μηχανηματα αναφορας ολα ειναι ετσι κατασκευασμενα 
με αυτον τον τροπο,τωρα οταν ακουει καποιος  για ενισχυτες με λυχνιες παει το μυαλο του πριν 50 χρονια σημερα τα πραγματα ειναι αλλιως δες ενισχυτες με λυχνιες στο ιντερνρτ και θα καταλαβεις, θελω να ξερετε δεν ειμαι *κολλημενος* με τις λαμπες απλα εχει καλυτερο ηχο απο μηχανηματα
με τραντζιστορ και ειναι κατι που το ακους δεν ειναι φαντασια καποιου
τελικα υπαρχει ο θρυλικος ηχος της λυχνιας δεν το λεω εγω αλλα μηχανικοι ηχου σε ολο τον κοσμο που  ασχολουνται χρονια με ερευνες  πανω σε συστηματα ηχου  ο ηχος των λυχνιων ειναι φυσικος.
Εδω σημερα υπαρχουν υβριδικοι ενισχυτες δηλαδη εχουν στην προενισχυση 
λυχνιες και στην εξοδο τραντζιστορ για να πετυχουν τον ηχο της λυχνιας.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## xazopartalos

Γιατι νομιζεται οτι και εγω κολλησα ετσι, μολις ακουσα τον πρωτο μου με τις ecl82 επαθα πλακα και ετσι συνεχισα.
Οντως ο ηχος ειναι ποιο τονισμενος και ποιο αναλυτικος πραγμα που δεν ειχα ακουσει ποτε.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι  ο λαμπατος θελει και ενα αξιοπρεπει ηχειο για να διξει τα μπρατσα του.

----------


## costas81

δεν διαφωνώ και δεν θέλω σε καμιά περίπτωση να υποτιμήσω την αξία των λαμπάτων ενισχυτών ούτε την απίστευτη δουλεία που έχουν κάνει όλοι όσοι βρίσκονται σε αυτό το site και έχουν κατασκευάσει αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα..αμφιβάλω αν προσωπικά θα κατάφερνα ποτέ να κατασκευάσω κάτι τέτοιο...έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα για τις λάμπες...δυστυχώς δεν έχει τύχει να ακούσω ποτέ έναν τέτοιο ενισχυτή..οπότε πιστεύω πως είναι εύλογη η απορία μου...άλλωστε γνωρίζω ότι ενισχυτές high end αρκετών χιλιάδων ευρώ δεν έχουν ρυθμιση για τις συχνότητες...από την άλλη ο ήχος που αναζητώ πάντα όταν κατασκευάζω κάτι είναι τονισμένες υψηλές, σφιχτό συνεκτικό μπάσο που περισσότερο το αισθάνεσαι παρά το ακούς και διακριτικές μεσαίες...αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν ένας τέτοιος ενισχυτής θα μπορούσε να μου δώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο ή ο ήχος του είναι περισσότερο ομογενοποιημένος σε ό,τι αφορά το συχνοτικό φάσμα..???.......και πάλι μπράβο για την υπέροχη κατασκευή!!

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα σε ολο το forum κωστα και μενα μου αρεσει το μπασο και η υψηλες αλλα εδω ειναι τη μουσικη ακους συνηθως ειναι ξενα κοματια με τονισμενες τις υψηλες και τα μπασα για να καταλαβεις εχουν βλαλει CD με κοματια για λαμπατους δηλαδη τραγουδια που οι ενισχυτες πεζουν τα μεγιστα μεγαλη τρελα αποτι ξερω κυκλοφορουν μονο στο εξωτερικο. 

Ευχαριστω ολο το forum για τα καλα του λογια.

----------


## ckousidis

καλησπερα θανο εγω εχω κολησει λιγο στο κυκλωμα του τροφοδοτικου...οκ μου δινεις τους δυο μετασχηματιστες εξοδου την κουλουρα που εχεις στο τροφοδοτικο που θα την βρω ? συγνωμη αν σου φενεται χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα ειμαι εντελως αρχαριος κ φτιαχνω τον ενισχυτη με τον ξαδερφο μου που εχει ασχοληθει μονο με μοσφετ.κ τις κτ88 τις βρηκα σε σβετλανα πειραζει? 

σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου.

----------


## lazarost

> καλησπερα θανο εγω εχω κολησει λιγο στο κυκλωμα του τροφοδοτικου...οκ μου δινεις τουσ δυο μετασχηματιστες εξοδου την κουλουρα ποθ εχεις στο τροφοδοτικο που θα την βρω ? συγνωμη αν σ φενεται χαζη η ερωτηση αλλα ειμαι εντελως αρχαριος κ φτιαχνω τον ενισχυτη με τον ξαδερφο μου που εχει ασχοληθει μονο με μοσφετ.κ τις κτ88 τις ωρηκα σε σβετλανα πειραζει?  σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου.



Κουλουρα στο τροφοδοτικο ? Μηπως εννοεις στη φωτο που φαινετε αυτο το 
στρογγυλο ? Αν ναι αυτος ειναι ο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας και ειναι τοροιδης.
Οι ΚΤ88 που βρηκες σε SVETLANA ειναι οτι καλυτερο αρκει βεβαια να 
εχουν ενα σηματακι πανω που γραφει SED.Αυτες ειναι πραγματικες .Οι 
αλλες ειναι κατασκευη απο αλλη εταιρια για λογαριασμο αλλης εταιριας :Confused1: 
Τωρα οσο αφορα τον ηχο της λαμπας σε σχεση με τα Transistor-MOSFET
ειναι διαφορετικος.Και αυτο γιατι με τις λυχνιες ο ηχος ειναι πιο πλουσιος
λογο του οτι οι λυχνιες βγαζουν πολλες αρμονικες,οποτε αυτες οι 
αρμονικες ειναι που κανουν τον ηχο πιο πλουσιο.Καλα τα τρανζιστορ
και οι ενισχυτες με αυτα αλλα δεν εχουν τις αρμονικες της λαμπας οποτε
αυτη η λεπτομερια κανει την διαφορα.
Την καλημερα μου σε ολη την παρεα των λαμπατων και μη !!!

----------


## ckousidis

εχω ακουσει λαμπατο κ επαθα την πλακα μου...λοιπον πηρα στον γιατρα τηλ στην καλιθεα να μου φτιαξει το τοροιδη  και του δινω 220v πρωτευον κ δευτερευον 270v 700ma, 12v 2a , 6.3v 8α να δωσω η 7α που γραφει ο θανος? γιατι εγω απο το σχημα το βλεπω σαν 8α
υπαρχει κανενα tip που πρεπει να ξερω? η μου αρκουν αυτα που εχετε στο φορουμ?το θερμιστορ αρνητικου συντελεστη NTC εναρξη 60Ω λειτουργια 1Ω που το βαζω?


ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας

----------


## lazarost

> εχω ακουσει λαμπατο λοιπον πηρα στον γιατρα τηλ στην καλιθεα να μου φτιαξει το τοροιδη  και του δινω 220v πρωτευον κ δευτερευον 12v 2a , 6.3v 8a να δωσω η 7 που γραφει ο θανος? επεισης τι ρευμα για τις κτ 88? 380v και 700ma? η 270v και 700ma που λεει το σχημα? εχω μπερδευτει ρε παιδια μια βοηθεια.. ευχαριστς πολυ για τον χρονο σας



6,3 8Α ειναι μια χαρα .....
για την υψηλη ο Μ/Τ να σου βγαζει 380V/700mA
Αληθεια τι τιμη σου ειπε ?

----------


## IOANNIS

οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ο φιλος lazarost, για την υψηλη ο Μ/Τ να σου βγαζει 380Vdc/700mA, αλλα μετα την γεφυρα ανορθωσης. ο μ/σ στο δευτερευον να βγαζει 270Vac/700mA.
το λεω αυτο γιατι ο φιλος ckousidis, μας ειπε οτι ειναι ειναι λιγο αρχαριος!  :Wink:

----------


## lazarost

Ναι ναι Γιαννη σωστα.....
Δεν το ειπα σωστα εγω.

----------


## ckousidis

καλησπερα θανο μπορω να εχω μια απαντηση αν ειναι ευκολο ? γιατι πρεπει να ξεκινησω το σχεδιο κ εκτος του οτι θα το κρατησω για μενα γιατι ειχα τρελα να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο εχω σκοπο να το παρουσιασω στην σχολη μου μετα το πασχα.κ κατι ακομα ξερεις που θα βρω καποιο αξιολογο κουτι ?

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας.

----------


## ckousidis

μπορω να βρω καπου ενα αξιολογο σασι ?

----------


## ckousidis

καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ παιδια εχω παρει σχεδον ολα τα υλικα μου λειπουν μονο οι ef86 δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα κ το σασι μπορει να με βοηθισει καποιος? για να παραγειλω κ τα ξυλα.επισης λεω να φτιαξω κ αυτα τα ηχεια http://www.audiocraftworks.gr/gr/pag.../seas/thor.htm θα με ενδιαφερε πολυ η γνωμη σας ευχαριστω

Υ.Σ. 58 ευρω μου κοστισε ο τοροιδης απο τον γιατρα στην καλιθεα απλα αριστη κατασκευη. πρωτευον 230 δευτερευον 270 700ma , 2*6v 3A , 2*3,15V 10A ετσι μου το εβγαλε κ μου ειπε αν θελω να παρω τις ακρες κ να γειωσω το μεσαιο αλλα πιστευω πως θα μου βγαλει θορυβο.

----------


## DHMHTRHS M

*Μπράβο φίλε πολύ καλή η κατασκευή σου!!!!!*

----------


## mikosmas

παιδια καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.Συγχαριτιρια για την δουλεια και την προσπαθεια που κανετε και την βοηθεια που προσφερετε σε εμας τους αρχαριους

Προσπαθω να μπω κι εγω στην φιλοσοφια της λαμπας και ψαχνομαι για εναν ενισχυτη ταξης Ά

Η συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη σε τι ταξη δουλευει

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## Thanos10

O ενισχυτης εργαζεται σε ταξη ΑΒ σε συνδεσμολογια ultra linear.

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Προσπαθω να μπω κι εγω στην φιλοσοφια της λαμπας και ψαχνομαι για εναν ενισχυτη ταξης Ά



 Καλή Χρονιά. Ένα εύκολο κύκλωμα σε τάξη Α για αρχή. Προσοχή!!! Οι λάμπες χρησιμοποιούν υψηλές τάσεις και κάθε επαφή μπορεί να είναι επώδυνη.
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/tube_...ifier_EL84.htm

----------


## mikosmas

Παιδια ευχαριστω για το ξεστραβομα .Θα κανω μια αρχη αλλα σιγα-σιγα λογο ψιλων.ξαναθυμιθηκα τα χρονια της σχολης

----------


## kentar

Θάνο τα  νήματα των Ef86/6267  τα τροφοδοτείς με 12,6 v ;
Στο datasheet της λυχνίας δεν αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό , γράφει μόνο
για 6.3 v.

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο τα νηματα των EF86 τα εχω εν σειρα και ετσι τα τροφοδοτω με 12,6ν.

----------


## kentar

Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός.Η απορία που έχω είναι η εξής:
Η ECC82 (81, 83  κλπ) συνδέονται (ως διπλοτρίοδες) ειτε με 6.3 v (βραχυκυκλωμένα τα πόδια 4 και 5 το ένα καλώδιο των 6,3  και στο πόδι 9 το άλλο) είτε  με 12.6   (τα πόδια 4 και 5 αγνοώντας το 9).
Η EF86 ( που στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα  χρησιμοποιείται σαν τρίοδος ) έχει 2 πόδια για τα νήματα (4 κα 5)  και εκεί συνδέονται τα 6.3v  .Πώς συνδέεται με 
12.6 V σε σειρά ;

            ef86                                ecc82

----------


## IOANNIS

> Η EF86 ( που στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιείται σαν τρίοδος ) έχει 2 πόδια για τα νήματα (4 κα 5) και εκεί συνδέονται τα 6.3v .Πώς συνδέεται με 
> 12.6 V σε σειρά



μια λαμπα EF86 στο καθε καναλι, και ο ενισχυτης ειναι στερεο!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Η EF86 ειναι δυο οποτε συνδεεις τα νηματα εν σειρα και τα τροφοδοτεις με 12,6ν.

----------


## mikosmas

AUDIO CRAFTWORKS τηλ. 2105810029 

Μηπως καποιος ξερει τι γινεται μ αυτην την εταιρια, γιατι ουτε η σελιδα της ανοιγει, και το τηλεφωνο δεν υπαρχει...

Υπαρχει καμια αλλη ετερια που να διαθετει τον Μ/Τ Εξοδου του Εν λογω ενισχυτη;

----------


## gf

Δυστυχως ο ιδρυτης της, Μιχαλης Σπερτος, πεθανε περσυ.

( http://www.amplimo.nl/ )

----------


## Thanos10

Εδω εχει τους μετασχηματιστες http://www.amplimo.nl/index.php?opti...id=134&lang=en

----------


## mikosmas

Παιδια, οι πυνκωτες εκτως απ τους ηλεκτρολυτικους, τι ταση πρεπει να ειναι και απο τι υλικο(mika,ceramic...κ.τ.λ...);

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι,αν ειναι στην αναγραφομενη χωρητικοτητα αλλα πιο μεγαλη ταση, θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Thanos10

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι με μεγαλυτερη ταση δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,για τους αλλους η ταση καλο θα να ειναι στα 450ν ΜΚΤ ο C6 ειναι κεραμικος οι C8 & C9 θα πρεπει να εχουν πολυ καλη ποιοτητα., ειναι πυκνωτες σηματος.

----------


## mikosmas

Παιδιά, Για παραγγελιές από την Amplimo, εκτός από την συνολική τιμή που αναγράφεται μαζί με τιμή των αντικείμενων, τα μεταφορικά κτλ...

Πληρώνουμε και εκτελωνισμό; 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## mikosmas

Μια ερωτιση. Μια και παρελαβα τους μετασχηματιστες σημερα απο απλιμο και κατασκεβασα και το σασι απο ξυλο επηδει θελω να παραγγειλω τις λαμπες οι κτ88 πρεπει να ειναι μαματσαρισμενες η οχι

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι δεν χρειαζεται η καθε λαμπα εχει την δικη της αντισταση στην καθοδο.

----------


## mikosmas

Ευχαριστω Thanos10

----------


## mikosmas

Εδω και παλι.
Λογω του οτι μενω επαρχεια (κεφαλονια) επικοινωνησα με τον φανο και του εστειλα μια λιστα με τα εξαρτηματα και μου απαντησε οτι πυκνωτες ΜΚΤ σε αυτες τις χωρητικοτητες δεν εχει και προτεινε καποιους πολυστρωματικους που οπως υποστυριζει, ειναι οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει αυτην την στιγμη.Να επιμεινω στους ΜΚΤ η οχι; Επιπλεον την ταση των 380ν την σταθεροποιω και τα νηματα τα  τροφοδοτω με 12ν σταθεποπιημενη για να αποφυγω τοιχον βομβους  . Κανω πατατια η οχι. 
Για την τοποθετιση των εξαρτιματων τροποποιησα ενα PCB που κατεβασα και το ανεβαζω.

----------


## Thanos10

Στα νηματα στις λαμπες που ειναι στην προενισχυση καθως και για την υψηλη η ταση ειναι σταθεροποιημενη δες το PDF τροφοδοτικο.
Για τους πυκνωτες παρε αυτους.

----------


## katmadas

γεια σου ρε θανο
θα το ξεκινησω να ξερεις
απλα επειδη θελω να κανω και ηχεια τι θα ταιριαζε?
σε ρωταω επειδη μου φανηκες αρκετα σχετικος!
Επισης θελω να μαθω αν ακουγετε δυνατα(π.χ. για την αυλη σε καμια μαζοξη με φιλους....)

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν μπορω να σου μεταφερω τον ηχο στο φορουμ αλλα με λιγο ευαισθητα ηχεια ο ενισχυτης παραγει πολυ δυνατες σταθμες.
Προσωπικα τον εχω στο σαλονι μου με δυο ηχεια sony σχετικα καλα κομματια, ο ηχος ειναι απιστευτος.

----------


## kentar

> Εδω και παλι.
> Λογω του οτι μενω επαρχεια (κεφαλονια) επικοινωνησα με τον φανο και του εστειλα μια λιστα με τα εξαρτηματα και μου απαντησε οτι πυκνωτες ΜΚΤ σε αυτες τις χωρητικοτητες δεν εχει και προτεινε καποιους πολυστρωματικους που οπως υποστυριζει, ειναι οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει αυτην την στιγμη.Να επιμεινω στους ΜΚΤ η οχι; Επιπλεον την ταση των 380ν την σταθεροποιω και τα νηματα τα  τροφοδοτω με 12ν σταθεποπιημενη για να αποφυγω τοιχον βομβους  . Κανω πατατια η οχι. 
> Για την τοποθετιση των εξαρτιματων τροποποιησα ενα PCB που κατεβασα και το ανεβαζω.




Μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις σταθεροποιημενα 12.6 στις kt88 (χρειαζονται και αρκετα Α στο τροφοδοτικο).
Επισης ελεγξε παλι την αριθμηση των εξαρτηματων στο  pcb 
και αφησε μεγαλυτερη αποσταση στις αντιστασεις 5w.
Πριν φτιαξεις το pcb τυπωσε το σε χαρτι και δοκιμασε τα εξαρτηματα σ'αυτο

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω δεν ειπα σταθεροποιημενη ταση τα νηματα για τις ΚΤ88 ειπα για την προενισχυση δες τα PDF που εχω ανεβασει.

----------


## kentar

Θανο δεν το ειπα για σενα , ο φιλος στο στο pcb που ανεβασε χρησιμοποιει
12.6 στις kt88 εν σειρα γιαυτο το ανεφερα, εσυ απο τι ειδα στο pdf 
εχεις 6.3 ac.

----------


## katmadas

ολα καλα ρε θανο
για πες τα δικα σου τα sony τι ευαισθησια εχουν και ποσα watt!!!
επισης ενα αλλο!
οι καλωδιωσεις απο τις πλακετες(τροφοδοτικο,ενισχυτη) με τι καλωδια θα γινουν!(διατομη)
χρειαζεται σε καποιο σημειο κατι ποιο παχυ(για ρευμα ψηλο ισως)!
Ρωταω για να μη κανω καμια πατατα γιατι τα υλικα ειναι ακριβα!
Απο οτι ειδα δεν εχεις πουθενα γραμμενα ρευματα και τασεις.
Επισης δεν ειναι αριθμημενα τα ποδαρακια απο τις λαμπες.
Στον ενισχυτη σου χρησιμοποιεις και προενισχυση ποιο πριν?
Μη με περασεις για ενοχλητικο ρε φιλε.

----------


## Thanos10

Τα ηχεια ειναι 80W ποσα db ειναι δεν γνωριζω δεν γραφουν αλλα δεν το εψαξα κιολας.
Τα καλωδια για τα νηματα των ΚΤ88 βαλε 1,5mm και στριφτα σαν κοτσιδα για να μην εχεις βομβους τα αλλα καλωδια για την τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη εβαλα καλωδια σιλικονης 0,5mm μπορεις να βαλεις και απλα.
Δεν εβαλα προενισχυτη κατευθειαν απο ενα CD παιρνω σημα.

----------


## katmadas

ευχαριστω φιλε για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σου!

----------


## mikosmas

Φιλε kentar ειχες δικιο για το PCB υπηρχαν λαθη. Προσπαθησα να τα διορθωσω. Συγνωμη που το ανεβασα με λαθη αλλα και εκει που το εφτασα, το εφτασα με πολυ κοπο γιατι δεν ειμαι και πολυ σχετικος (δηλ. καθολου, εχω να ασχοληθω 30 χρονια :Biggrin: ) και ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση σας.
Ως αναφορα για τα νηματα στις ΚΤ88 ουσιαστικα ερωτηση εκανα για το τι ειναι ποιο καλο.Οποτε αφου δεν υπαρχει προβλημα βομβων του βαζω απλη ταση.

Ως αναφορα την ταση των 380v απ οτι κοιταξα παλι στο schematic δεν ειναι σταθεροποιημενη αλλα απλα ανορθωμενη. Αν την σταθεροποιησω ειναι καλυτερα ή οχι;

Τελευταια ερωτηση προς το παρον:

Τι ηχεια θα μπορουσα να αγορασω που να συνεργαζονται καλα με αυτον τον ενισχυτη (ως 350ε);Ψαχνοντας στο ιντερνε βρηκα αυτα τα ηχεια. Γνωριζει καποιος για αυτα τα ηχεια;

Συγγνωμη που ζηταω απο εσας να μου λυσετε και αυτο το προβλημα (για τα ηχεια μιλαω) αλλα λογο εδω που ειμαι δεν μπορω ουτε να δω ουτε να ακροαστω τιποτα (μονο καμια κατσικα και κανενα προβατο ακουω, αντε και κανενα πουλι :Biggrin:  :Brick wall: )

ΥΓ* ανεβαζω το διορθωμενο PCB.

----------


## Thanos10

Η ταση 380ν που τροφοδοτει τις ΚΤ88 δεν θελει σταθεροποιηση παρα μονο οι προενισχυτριες.

----------


## kentar

Δες κι αυτη τη εκδοχη για το pcb σου , πιο απλη και χωρις jumpers
αλλα θελει δουλεια ακομη.

----------


## mrkaza

1) Παιδιά έχει πρόβλημα με τους κραδασμούς ο λαμπάτος ? (αν θυμάμαι καλά ναι )

2) αυτό λύνετε κάπως ... ?
  3) από 12 V Dc μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί ?
  4)Η κτ88 τι τάση θέλει στην είσοδο ? ή ποιο απλά ,Καθώς άσχετος (πανε πολλά χρόνια) αν έχω σήμα 4 V και όχι 200 mv τι αλλαγές θα ήθελε το κύκλωμα ?
   5) τα *.lay με τι ανοιγουν ?
  Ναι ένας τρελός θέλει να το βάλει σε αυτοκίνητο 2 από αυτούς να οδηγούν τα 4 focal μου ... μου άνοιξε η όρεξη :P

----------


## KOKAR

> 1) Παιδιά έχει πρόβλημα με τους κραδασμούς ο λαμπάτος ? (αν θυμάμαι καλά ναι )
> 
> 2) αυτό λύνετε κάπως ... ?
>   3) από 12 V Dc μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί ?
>   4)Η κτ88 τι τάση θέλει στην είσοδο ? ή ποιο απλά ,Καθώς άσχετος (πανε πολλά χρόνια) αν έχω σήμα 4 V και όχι 200 mv τι αλλαγές θα ήθελε το κύκλωμα ?
>    5) τα *.lay με τι ανοιγουν ?
>   Ναι ένας τρελός θέλει να το βάλει σε αυτοκίνητο 2 από αυτούς να οδηγούν τα 4 focal μου ... μου άνοιξε η όρεξη :P



1=ναι
2=οχι
3=ναι
4=no problem
5=Srint Layout

γενικά ασύμφορο για 2χ37w για το αυτοκίνητο .....

----------


## mikosmas

Φιλε Θανο, Συγνωμη που επαναφερω την συζητηση αλλα συναντησα ενα προβλημα με το τροφοδωτικο.
Ψαχνω το ic TL783 στον φανο και σε αλλους και μου λενε οτι εχει καταργειθει. Μιπως μπωρεις να με βοηθησεις-γιατι εχω παρει τα περισσοτερα υλικα (λαμπες,μ/τ εξοδου & τροφοδωσιας, σασι κτλ.)-να βρω αντικαταστατη, ειτε του ic, ειτε ολοκληρου του κυκλωματος σταθεροποιησης;

εχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## andrewsweet4

Φιλε μου εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα πως μαλλον δεν εχει καταργηθει ουτο το τσιπ.. οριστε και η σελιδα: http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tl783.html Μαλιστα μπορεις να ζητησεις και δωρεαν δειγμα απο κει :Smile:

----------


## mikosmas

> Φιλε μου εψαξα λιγο και βρηκα πως μαλλον δεν εχει καταργηθει ουτο το τσιπ.. οριστε και η σελιδα: http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/tl783.html Μαλιστα μπορεις να ζητησεις και δωρεαν δειγμα απο κει



 
Μιπως εχεις υποψη σου ποιος μπορει να το εχει εδω (ελλαδα) γιατι ο φανος και καποιοι αλλοι ακομα που πηρα μου ειπαν οτι οχι απλως δεν το εχουν, αλλα δεν το εισαχουν πλεον και οι προμιθευτες τους.

Καποιο αλλο κυκλωματακι σταθεροποιησης με καποιο αλλο ic (πχ IRF830) παιζει;

----------


## andrewsweet4

το IRF που ειπες απ'οτι ξερω δεν ειναι τσιπ, αλλα μοσφετ  :Confused1: . Προμηθευτες δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω.... Αλλα γιατι δεν παραγγελνεις καποιο δειγμα που σου ειπα? βιαζεσαι? Εμενα απο TI μου ηρθε σημερα ενα δειγμα που ειχα παραγγηλει... Δεν ξερω μηπως θα μπορουσες να κανεις δουλεια με ενα απλο LM317 και καποιο βοηθητικο κυκλωμα με τρανζιστορ κτλ για να μπορει να σηκωνει αυτη την ταση το τροφοδοτικο.... Αλλα καλυτερα να σου απαντησει καποιος πιο εμπειρος απο μενα που το ''κατεχει'' το θεμα :Smile:

----------


## kentar

Κοσμά δες εδω

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-125V-Regula...item1e5c801ebf

7.5 $ το ζευγάρι μαζι με τα έξοδα αποστολής

----------


## Thanos10

> Μιπως εχεις υποψη σου ποιος μπορει να το εχει εδω (ελλαδα) γιατι ο φανος και καποιοι αλλοι ακομα που πηρα μου ειπαν οτι οχι απλως δεν το εχουν, αλλα δεν το εισαχουν πλεον και οι προμιθευτες τους.
> 
> Καποιο αλλο κυκλωματακι σταθεροποιησης με καποιο αλλο ic (πχ IRF830) παιζει;



 Θα σου ανεβασω ενα κυκλωμα με ενα φετ.

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορεις να βαλεις αντι του TL783 το κυκλωμα που ανεβασα στο φετ βαλε ενα μικρο ψυγειο, για την ζενερ D1 μπορεις να βαλεις συνδιασμο ζενερ που θα φθανουν την ταση των 350ν δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλο και δοκιμασμενο.

----------


## mikosmas

> Μπορεις να βαλεις αντι του TL783 το κυκλωμα που ανεβασα στο φετ βαλε ενα μικρο ψυγειο, για την ζενερ D1 μπορεις να βαλεις συνδιασμο ζενερ που θα φθανουν την ταση των 350ν δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλο και δοκιμασμενο.



Θανο ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σου και οπου την ξαναχρειαστω, θα στην ξαναζητησω. :OK: 

Εχω συγκεντρωσει ολα τα εξαρτηματα (μ/τ εξοδου απο AmpLimo, μ/τ τροφοδωσιας απο Γιατρα, Λαμπες Gold Lion, ξυλινο σασι ιδιοκατασκευη) και τωρα μαζευω τα παθητικα (αντιστασεις, πυκνωτες, πλακετες κλπ ψιλολογια) :Biggrin:

----------


## mikosmas

Καλησπερα συνφορουμητες!!!

Μετα την πρεσσα και το τρεξιμο του καλοκαιριου ηρθε ο χειμωνας για να ηρεμισουμε κι εμεις λιγακι. Βλεπετε στις μεγαλες πολεις περιμενουν το καλοκαιρι να ηρεμισουν και να πιασουν καμια παραλια ενω εδω στα νισια το αντιθετο, περιμενουμε τον χειμωνα να πιασουμε καμια βουνοκορφη μετα απο το τρεξιμο του καλοκαιριου!!!
Ηρθε ο καιρος να συνεχισω την κατασκευη που ειχα αρχισει. μετα απο πολυ βαβουρα και με την βοηθεια του Γιωρου (kentar), που τον ευχαριστω πολυ, εφτασα σε αυτο το σημειο που δειχνουν οι φοτο. Το κουτι, κατι που με παιδεψε παρα πολυ, ειναι κατασκευη δικια μου. Η μεταλικη πανωψη ειναι απο εταλμπον και θα επενδιθει με φιλο χαλκου ή θα βαφτει σε αυτο το χρωμα. καποια παθητικα εξαρτηματα μου λειπουν ακομα λογο λαθων παραγγελιας και θα τα παραγγειλω εκ νεου (αλλες 20 μερες ως που να 'ρθουν :Cursing: ) απο κει και περα θα μπορω να κανω καποιες δοκιμες. Η ολη κατασκευη (χωρις το κουτι) μου εφτασε 850ε (μεχρι στιγμης :Tongue2: )

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο ωραια δουλεια.

----------


## kentar

Μπράβο Κοσμα , με το καλο να το τελειώσεις.
Αν διακρίνω καλα στην πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού έχεις  delay;

----------


## SIERA

[Η ολη κατασκευη (χωρις το κουτι) μου εφτασε 850ε (μεχρι στιγμης :Tongue2: )]


καλησπερα 

εχω ξεκινιση και εγω αυτην την κατασκευη παιδια ειμαι στο σταδιο παραγγελειας των υλικων,εμεινα λιγο εκπληκτος με την τιμη 850e μηπως θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε αναλυτικα οσο γινεται ποια υλικα ειναι τοσο ακριβα :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
για να ψαξω αν γινεται για ενναλακτικη λυση και αν συμφερει βεβαια απο ποιοτητα κατασκευης συνολικα να κανω τετοια ενεργεια..

----------


## mikosmas

80ε μ/τ τροφ.
180ε μ/τ εξοδ.
240ε 4Χ ΚΤ88
60ε Προενισχυτριες λυχνιες
50ε ποντενσιομετρο alps HI-END και knob μεγαλα
180ε Φανος λοιπα υλικα
50ε διαφορα υλικα (εργαλεια κλπ κλπ)

----------


## SIERA

σε ευχαριστω για της πληροφοριες mikosmas,θα ηθελα αν γνωριζεις να μου πεις θα μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω αλλες λυχνιες αντι για της kt88 να μειωσουμε το κοστος. βεβαια αν η διαφορα ειναι μικρη βαζω αυτες....

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορεις να βαλεις και την EL34 ειναι λιγο ποιο φθηνη οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου ειναι ιδιοι.
Μπορεις να  βρεις και καλυτερες τιμες.
Εγω ειχα αγορασει με τις παρακατω τιμες.
Μετασχηματιστες εξοδου 70ευρω εκαστος.
Μετασχηματιστης τροφοδοσιας 60ευρω
ΚΤ88 50ευρω η μια.
Προενισχυτριες η ΕCC83 10ευρω η μια. 
Η ΕF86 20ευρω η μια.
Ποντασιομετρο με μοτερ alps HI-END 50ευρω.
Το σασι 40ευρω απο την στραντζα.

Αυτα ειναι τα ακριβα.

----------


## SIERA

thano10 αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι θα εχω καμια διαφορα ομως στην ποιοτητα του ηχου με την EL34 αντι της κτ88???
και κατι ακομα μιας και το σχεδιο ειναι δικο σου εχεις τιποτα pcb???

----------


## mikosmas

Και σε εμενα ο μ/τ τροφοδωσιας απο γιατρα ηταν 55ε + ενκιβωτισμο και μεταφορικα μου πηγε 80ε
Οι ΚΤ88 (Gold lion) 48ε η μια απο TubeAmpDoctor και συνολο (μαζι με αντικαταβολη και μεταφορικα) 240ε
Οι μ/τ εξοδου και οι βασεις λυχνειων απο Amplimo 200ε μαζι με μεταφορικα και μεταφορα χρηματων (μεσω τραπεζης)

Εγω ετσι μαζεψα τα υλικα και δεν καταφερα να συμπιεσω αλλο τα ποσα.

Τα pcb που εχω τα εφτιαξα μαζι με τον Γιωργο (kentar). ακομα δεν ξερω αν λειτουργουν 100%. Αν θελετε να τα ανεβασω με δικια σας ευθυνη (γιατι λαθη ειμαστε και ανθρωπους κανουμε  :Lol:  :Tongue2: ) ή να τα ανεβασω αφου δουλεψουν

----------


## SIERA

mikosmas αν σου ειναι ευκολο και τα τελειωσεις  ανεβαστα,γιατι δεν ειμαστε για πειραματα... :Lol:

----------


## mikosmas

Το τροφοδοτικο εχει της τιμες των εξαρτιματων επανω.
Στην εισοδο εχω χρησιμοποιησει μια τεχνογνωσια του αείμνηστου Τσερτου 
Αν χρισιμοποιησετε αυτο το pcb θα ειναι με *ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ*

*edit:*
Το pcb κατεβαστηκε λογο λαθους του τροφοδοτικου.
θα ξανα ανεβει μολις διορθωθει και δοκιμαστει.

----------


## SIERA

αυτο το ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ ευθυνη με φοβισε λιγο... :W00t: 
εχει καποιος κατι δοκιμασμενο :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Thanos10

> Το τροφοδοτικο εχει της τιμες των εξαρτιματων επανω.
> Στην εισοδο εχω χρησιμοποιησει μια τεχνογνωσια του αείμνηστου Τσερτου 
> Αν χρισιμοποιησετε αυτο το pcb θα ειναι με *ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ*
> 
> *edit:*
> Το pcb κατεβαστηκε λογο λαθους του τροφοδοτικου.
> θα ξανα ανεβει μολις διορθωθει και δοκιμαστει.



Οταν λες λογο λαθους του τροφοδοτικου τι εννοεις?

----------


## mikosmas

Λειπει ενα γεφυρωμα στην γεφυρα ανορθωσης της υψηλης, γη με γη γιατι δεν εχει συνεχεια επικοινωνιας η πλακετα και επισης δεν εχω ελεγξει τον ρελε αν στην θεση αυτη ειναι κλειστος η ανοιχτος στις συγγεκριμενες επαφες. Και λογο αυτης μου της απροσεξιας φοβαμαι μιπως εχω κανει και κανενα αλλο λαθος και δεν το εχω παρει χαμπαρι και παρω και κανεναν στον λαιμο μου.

Συντομα θα το δοκιμασω και θα το ανεβασω επιτα...

Ζητω συγγνωμη για την βιασυνη μου.

----------


## Thanos10

Ποιο τροφοδοτικο φιαχνεις αυτο που εχω ανεβασει για τον ενισχυτη.

----------


## SIERA

θανο εσυ εχεις καποιο pcb  :Confused1: ρωταω γιατι η κατασκευη ειναι δικη σου..

----------


## Thanos10

Νικο δεν εχω.

----------


## mikosmas

Ανεβαζω το τροφοδωτικο ετσι οπως το χω στησει.
Σε παρακαλω πολυ θανο κανε τον κοπο να το ελεγξεις μην διαπιστωσεις κανενα λαθος

----------


## SIERA

καλος θανο και mikosmas σας ευχαριστω,προς αναμονη λοιπον αν δωσει το οκ ο θανος με το παραπανω pcb θα ασχοληθω με αυτο...

----------


## Thanos10

Το ειδα θα ελεγα να κανεις κατι αλλαγες στο κυκλωμα με το φετ ο C2,C3 ειναι μεγαλοι οι πυκνωτες 100μF βαλε 47μF, το LM338 ειναι για 5Α οι προενισχυτριες τα νηματατα τους δεν τραβανε πανω απο 900mA ενταξει αστο οπως το εφιαξες δεν ειναι κακο απλα ειναι ακριβο σε σχεση με το7812.
Εκει που πρεπει να κανεις δοκιμες ειναι με την αντισταση 100Κ στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη δοκιμασε πολυ ποιο μικρη για να φορτιζονται οι πυκνωτες, γιατι θα εχεις θορυβο απο τα ηχεια την ωρα που κλεινει  το ρελλε.

----------


## mikosmas

δοκημασα το τροφοδωτικο.
Ολες οι τασεις ειναι οκ (380, 350, 12.6, 5)
εχω προβλημα στο κυκλωμα καθυστερησης. Εχω κανει λαθος στο pcb και το διορθωσα μεν, αλλα μαλλον εκαψα το 555 και το τρανζιστορ. ο φανος αντι για το τρανζιστορ 2n3605 μου εβαλε το 2n2369. αν μπορει, ας μου πει καποιος αν οντος ειναι αντιστοιχια και αν εχει διαφορα στα ποδαρακια. Σε αναμονη τωρα για τα επομενα υλικα........
Η ταση  στο κυκλωμα υψιλης πριν κλεισει τι ρελε  ειναι 78ν  Ειναι σοστω ?

----------


## Thanos10

Το τραζινστορ δεν ειναι κρισιμο ενα ΝΡΝ να βαλεις δεν εχεις προβλημα π.χ BC237,BC547, και πολλα αλλα,η ταση στο τροφοδοτικο αν ηταν μεγαλυτερη απο 78ν θα ηταν καλυτερα βαλε ποιο μικρη αντισταση και δοκιμασε.

----------


## ckousidis

Καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ.επιτελους μου ηρθαν οι ef86 οποτε εχω παρει ολα τα υλικα για τον ενισχυτη βρηκα και τα tl783 κ  lm78s12 θα φτιαξω πρωτα ενα demo σε ενα σασι απο αλουμινιο κ μετα λεω να το κανω ολο ξυλο οπως ο φιλος mikosmas θα ηθελα να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις μιας και ειμαι αρχαριος απλα λατρευω τον καλο ηχο φτιαχνω τον ενισχυτη μαζι με τοιν ξαδερφο μου που ειναι ηλεκτρονικος με εχει μπερδεψει λιγο το σχεδιο του mikosmas μπορω απλα να προσθεσω το σχεδιο του θανου ενα κομματι  κ να βαλω πανω ενα ρελε με delay οπως εχουν ολοι οι καινουριοι ενισχυτες? επισης αν οι βασεις απο τισ λυχνιες ειναι πανω σε πλακετα δν θα υπαρχει προβλημα θορυβου επειδη δεν ειναι το ζευγος των καλωδιων twisteed?  επισης πηγα σε ξυλουργο να φτιαξω αυτα τα ηχεια για να τα ταιριαξω με το διαμαντακι του θανου πιστευω θα του ερθουν κουτι για οποιον ενδιαφερεται εδω υπαρχουν τα παντα για να τα κατασκευασεις http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=...d=27&Itemid=40 . ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα καθε πληροφορια σας θα μου ηταν σημαντικη γιατι απο σημερα ξεκιναω την κατασκευη του. ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## SIERA

με το καλο χρηστο,και εμενα μολις μου ηρθαν σημερα τα υλικα και ξεκιναω και εγω..
αν εχεις τελειωσει με της διορθωσης απο το pcb mikomas ανεβαστω...αφτα παιδια τα λεμε στην πρωτη δυσκολια που θα βρω...

----------


## ckousidis

καλημερα mikosmas ειδα τις φωτο με τα τυπωμενα που εφτιαξες αν τα προσαρμωσεις στο σασι πιστευω πως οι βασεις πρεπει να ειναι ποιο σταθερες απο απλη κοληση γιατι οι λυχνιες κουμπωνουν κ βγαινουν δυσκολα κ μπορει να σ φυγει καποια βαση..συμβουλη απο εναν "αρχαριο" γιατι κ εγω ετσι ελεγα να το κανω. μπορεις να με βοηθησεις με το κυκλωμα χρονοκαθυστερισης? θελω να το προσαρμωσω στο σχεδιο του θανου γιατι εχω βρει τα ανταλκτικα που δεν βρηκες κ αν θες μπορω να σ βρω κ εσενα κ να στα στειλω τα βρηκα απο τον παπαθεου : ΣΟΦΟΚΛΕΟΥΣ 170, ΤΚ 17 673, ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ
ΤΗΛ.: 210 9583462, FAX.: 210 9518728

----------


## mikosmas

Παιδια, εγω το εχω φτιάξει το τροφοδωτικο και δουλευει αψογα, εκτως της καθυστερισης, που λογου καποιου λαθους στο pcb, το οποιο βρηκα και διορθωσα, αλλα αφου μου εκαψε το 555 :Cursing: . Τωρα ειμαι στην αναμονη γι αυτο και καποια αλλα ψιλοκοκο. Οταν το βαλω και το δοκιμασω, και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δουλευει, τοτε θα το ανεβασω. Δεν το ανεβαζω τωρα, μην εχω κανει κανενα αλλο λαθος το οποιο ακομα δεν εχω εντοπισει και σας παρω κι εσας στο λαιμο μου.

Ως αναφορα τις βασεις για τις λυχνιες ειναι κολλιμενες πολυ καλα. Απλα θελει προσοχη στην τοποθετηση να ειναι αλφαδιασμενες και στο ιδιο υψος, γιατι η μια ειναι ψηλη και χοντρη και η αλλη κοντη και λεπτη.

----------


## ckousidis

καλημερα επειδη την επομενη εβδομαδα ξεκιναω να φτιαξω το τροφοδοτικο αλλα μ ετο σχεδιο του θανου μηπως μπορεις να με βοηθησεις λιγο στο κυκλωμα τησ καθυστερισης?

----------


## SIERA

καλησπερα

κοντευο να τελειωσω με την κατασκευη του ενισχυτη,αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν πρεπει η τροφοδοσια της λυχνιας πρεπει να ειναι συνεχες η εναλλασομενο ???

sorry αν η ερωτηση ακουγεται καπως αλλα δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με λυχνιες!!!

----------


## kentar

Στον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη μονο τα νηματα των KT88 τροφοδοτουνται με ac ολες  οι αλλες τασεις ειναι dc

----------


## beretasg7

φίλε η κατασκευή είναι υπέροχη....συγχαρητήρια !!!!

----------


## mikosmas

Να 'μαστε παλι εδω....
Συγνωμη για την εξαφανηση μου αλλα οι καταστασεις και τα προβληματα πολλες φορες δεν μας επιτρεπουν να ασχολουμαστε με οτι μας αραισει. 

Η κατασκευη ολοκληρωθηκε!!! Την εβαλα να δουλεψει στον παγκο πριν την βαλω στο κουτι της. Μου παρουσιασε καποια προβλήματα.
1ον.
το 1 απο τα 2 καναλια, οταν δεν εχει αναδραση, δουλεβει κανονικα αλλα με την ανεμενομενη παραμορφωση. Οταν του βαλω την αναδραση, ή πρεπει να φοραω οτοασπιδες, η πρεπει να προλαβω να φυγω απο το δωματιο! Βγαζει ενα ΤΡΕΛΗ παραμορφωση, σε τετοια ενταση που δεν ακουγεται καθολου ο ηχος της πηγης. Ενω το αλλο καναλι παιζει αψογα. Προσπαθησα να βρω το προβλημα αλλα τιποτα. εκανα σκατζα τους πυκνωτες αναδρασης αλλα τα ιδια αποτελεσματα, μετρισα τις αντιστασεις αλλα ειναι οκ. Εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου και δεν βρισκω ακρη :Hammer:  :Cursing: 
2ον
η υψηλη ταση χωρις φορτιο ειναι 380v. Οταν βαλω πανω τους ενισχυτες, πευτει στα 340v. Ειναι λογικο αυτο, την στιγμη που ο μ/τ τροφοδωσιας ειναι 270v @ 800mA; :Confused1: 

Μια βοηθεια να λυσουμε το προβλημα βρε παιδια γιατι ειμαι και μακρια και μονος μου.

Θανο S.O.S. !!!!!!

EDIT: Αν καποιος θελει τα pcb σε αρχεια .lay να τα ανεβασω

----------


## spirakos

Δοκιμασε να παιξεις με την φορα των τυλιγματων του μ/ς εξοδου
Κανε τουμπα αρχικα το 2ον τα 0 με τα 8Ω
Αν δεν εισαι οκ τοτε κανε τουμπα το 1ον αναποδα οι ανοδοι το ιδιο και τα πλεγματα
Αν εισαι αρκετα ατυχος κανε και τα 2 παραπανω

----------


## mikosmas

Σπυρο ευχαριστω. Αυτος ηταν τελικα ο λογος. Τωρα εκανα τουμπα τα τυλιγματα των λυχνιων και ειρθε complete.

Πιστευω πως ειναι το ποιο ευκολο κυκλωμα για λυχνιες (Αναλογικα με την ποιοτητα του) και ειδικα για αρχαρειους στις λυχνιες


Ευχαριστω ΟΟΟΟΛΑ τα παιδια για την βοηθεια τους.
Θανο σε υπερευχαριστω που ανεβασες το κυκλωμα και εδινες αμεση και απλαιτη βοηθεια σε καθε μου απορια και προβλημα.

Τωρα εχει σειρα το κουτι (τρυπημα, τριψιμο, λουστραρισμα και στησιμο)

Υ.Γ.* Ανεβασα τα PCB Μεσα στο .zip αρχειο σε αρχεια .lay

----------


## spirakos

Καλη συνεχεια και καλες ακροασεις

----------


## ckousidis

Την καλησπερα μου σε ολο το φορουμ κ τα συγχαρητιρια μου στον mikosmas  :Smile:  θελω μια βοηθεια :  1)με τις πλακετες των ενισχυτων γιατι δεν εχω ξανατυπωσει μονος κ μαλον θα τισ κολησω στο χερι οπως και την πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου που εφτιαξα. 2 )βρηκα ετοιμο κιτ απο την www.vellemanprojects.com για προστασια μεγαφωνων με κωδικο κ4700 θελω την γνωμη σας. επισης θελω καποια προταση για κιτ με ντεσυμπελομετρα  αν εχετε και 3) για να μην σασ κουραζω αλλο  θα βαλω τον ανισχυτη να παιζει straight οποτε θελω να φτιαξω και προενισχυτη για cd,mp3,aux οποτε βρηκα ετοιμη λυση απο εδω www.analogmetric.com το  IR Remote Control Volume & Input Selector & LCD Kit (100K, 5 Channels & 4 to 1 Way) που θα του βαλω ενα alps black velvet ποτενσιομετρο που εχω σε συνδιασμο με το CAT SL-1 Preamplifier Kit (Stereo) της ιδιας εταιρειας χωρις λυχνιες τις λυχνιες θα τις παραγειλω ξεχωριστα και το κ8084 της www.vellemanprojects.com για ρυθμιση των μπασων κ των ψηλων σας παρακαλω πολυ καντε τον κοπο και ριξτε μια ματια για να τα παραγειλω αυτες τισ μερες αγωνιω να τελειωσω 1 χρονο το παλευω κ περισοτερο κ αυτο γιατι δεν ειχα χρονο. ολλες οι προτασεις δεκτες  :Smile:  ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------


## mikosmas

Για σου φιλε Χριστο

Ως αναφορα για τις πλακετες κι εγω δεν ηξερα και η 1η μου πλακετα που εφτιαξα ετσι ηταν αυτη.
Κοβεις χαρτι απο περιοδικο *Illustration* σε μεγεθος  Α4, τυπωνεις το κυκλωμα σου σε εκτυπωτη Λειζερ και το σιδερωνεις για 5 λεπτα πανω στην πλακετα. Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν εχει γραμματα κλπ το χαρτι. Αφου κρυωσει η πλακετα την βαζεις σε μια λεκανη με νερο για να μαλακωσει το χαρτι και μετα τρυβοντας το απαλα με το δαχτυλο σου βγαινει. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ οχι πολυ πιεση γιατι θα καταστρεψεις το τονερ, αν καπου φυγει αυτο περασε το απο πανω η με μαρκαδορο για pcb η με μανο για τα νυχια. Επειτα το ριχνεις σε μια λεκανιτσα με FeCl3 (τριχλωριουχος σιδιρος) μεχρι να φυγει ο χαλκος που δεν ειναι καλυμενος με τονερ.

Ως αναφορα προενισχυτη, δεν χρειαστεις λογο του οτι ο συγκεκριμενος ενισχυτης δεχετε πολυ χαμιλο σημα και παζει δυνατα με ipod κλπ

Σχετικα με τα υπολοιπα, η γνωμη μου ειναι η εξης: το λιτο ειναι και καλυτερο, ποιο αξιοπιστο και ποιο ποιοτικο

----------


## ckousidis

καλησπερα φιλε milkosmas σε ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθικες να μου απαντησεις. λοιπον εχω τις εξης αποριες ωραια βρισκω το χαρτι εχω κ τον laser το θεμα μου ειναι το σχεδιο του κυκλωματος το παιρνω απο αυτα που εχεις σηκωσει ?  κ αι αν ναι με τι προγραμμα το ανοιγω κ το εκτυπωνω ? αυτο το χαρτι που το βρισκω ? 

και τωρα στο θεμα του προενισχυτη θελω να μου πεις για το αν μπορω να εμπιστευθω αυτο το site θελω να βαλω σιγουρα προενισχυτη για να εχω ενα ολοκληρωμενο συστημα μεχρι κ το cd μου λεω να μετατρεψω σε λαμπατο δυστυχως ειμαι τελειομανης κ οταν κανω κατι θελω να το κανω οσο καλυτερα γινεται κ μπορω . λοιπον στο θεμα μας ποιον προενισχυτη εχεις να μου προτεινεις απο εδω ? www.analogmetric.com το  
IR Remote Control Volume & Input Selector & LCD Kit (100K, 5 Channels & 4 to 1 Way)  θα το βαλω σιγουρα  λεω επισης να βαλω κ αυτο Three Band Tone Control / Equalizer Kit (Bass, Mid and Treble) (Stereo)  και περιμενω την προτασεις για τον προενισχυτη πες μου ποιο κιτ να διαλεξω η ολοκληρο η χωρις λυχνιες η μονο το pcb απλα βιαζομαι λιγο για να κανω την παραγγελια πραγματικα θελω να το κανω κουκλι θα δειτε στο τελος κ το κουτι κ ολα . και θελω καποια προταση για ντεσιμπελομετρα γιατι θελω να βαλω δυο πανω στον τελικο βασικα μονο αυτα θα εχει κ το κουμπι του on/off τα υπολοιπα θα ειναι στον προενισχυτη.

----------


## mikosmas

> καλησπερα φιλε milkosmas σε ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχοληθικες να μου απαντησεις. λοιπον εχω τις εξης αποριες ωραια βρισκω το χαρτι εχω κ τον laser το θεμα μου ειναι το σχεδιο του κυκλωματος το παιρνω απο αυτα που εχεις σηκωσει ?
> 
> *Ναι το παιρνεις απο εκει*
> 
> κ αι αν ναι με τι προγραμμα το ανοιγω κ το εκτυπωνω ?
> 
> *Ναι*
> 
> αυτο το χαρτι που το βρισκω ?
> ...



Ως αναφορα τα υπολοιπα σχετικα με προενισχυτες, επιλογεις κλπ θα ηταν ιεροσυλια να το παιξω ειδημον απεναντι στους συντοπιτες γιατι
1ον κι εγω απο αυτους εμαθα και μαθαινω
2ον υπαρχουν παιδια εδω μεσα που ειναι αριστοι γνωστες του θεματος και με μεγαλη διαθεση να σε κατατοπισουν και μαλιστα πολυ ποιο σωστα απ οτι μπορω εγω.

----------


## ckousidis

με ποιο προγραμμα ομως ανοιγω και εκτυπωνω τα αρχεια τυπου lay ? σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου δυστυχος δεν με εχει βοηθησει κανεις ακομα με την επιλογη του προενισχυτη αν γνωριζεις καποιον που να εχει καλες γνωσεις πανω σε αυτο ενημερωσε με να του στειλω ενα μνμ να με βοηθισει

----------


## thelegr

Τα .lay αρχεια τα ανοιγεις με sprint layout.

Τωρα αν ψαχνεις καμια "λιχουδια" στειλε πμ  :Shhh:

----------


## thelegr

Προσωπικη μου αποψη και με τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις που εχω επι του θεματος ειναι η εξης: Δεν θα ελεγα πως χρειαζεσαι προενισχυτη, εχει αρκετη ευαιστησια η βαθμιδα προενισχυσης για να οδηγησει cd player, mp3 player και οτιδιποτε αλλο σε τετοια επιπεδα εξοδου. προενισχυση χρειαζεσαι μονο σε περιπτωση πικαπ η μικροφωνου.

ως αναφορα για τα ρυθμιστικα, τους επιλογεις κλπ, ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι να μην χαλασεις την μαγεια της λαμπας με πινελιες μοντερνισμου (μιλαω για τα lcd κλπ.). Σχετικα με τα ρυθμιστικα, δεν πιστευω πως θα σου χρειαστουν αν εχεις καλο ηχειο, αν λαβουμε υποψη τον φλατ ηχο που βγαζει η λαμπα.

Φιλικα Ανδρέας

ΥΓ* Αν κανω καπου λαθως ας με διορθωσει καποιος γνωστης του αντικειμενου

----------


## ckousidis

δεν αντιλεγω απλα θελω τον προενισχυτη για να φτιαξω κατι ολοκληρωμενο που θα κοσμει το σαλονι μου  :Wink:  προσ το παρον δεν εχω αξιολογο ηχειο αλλα μαλον θα φτιαξω εχω καποια σχεδια της SEAS τα ρυθμιστικα αστα να υπαρχουν κ ασ παιζουν κ στο 0 αν καποτε θελωα να δωσω περισοτερα ψηλα η μπασα να την εχω την επιλογη ο ενισυτης απο μονος του θα παιζει φλατ το μονο που 8θα εχει πανω θα ειναι το κουμπακι του on/off κ δυο ντεσιμπελομετρα η VU τιποτα αλλο η ενταση καθως και τα υπολοιπα θα ρυθμιζονται απο τον λαμπατο προενισχυτη θελω απλα να μου πει καποιος αν αξιζει να παρω απο αυτο το site αυτα τα πραγματα κ ποιον λαμπατο προενισχυτη να διαλεξω απο αυτους που εχει μεσα.

----------


## mikosmas

PCBs.zip



> ...
> Υ.Γ.* Ανεβασα τα PCB Μεσα στο .zip αρχειο σε αρχεια .lay



Ειχα κανει κατι λαθως στο pcb του τροφοδωτικου και το διορθωσα

----------


## crown

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ανεβασει καποιοs  φιλοs απο το forum τα αρχειαμε τιs πλακετεs σε rar???

----------


## mikosmas

Δεν επιτρεπεται η επισυναψη σε .rar σε αυτο το φορουμ αλλα τα εχω ηδη ανεβασει σε .zip και ανοιγουν κανονικα με WinRAR

----------


## Damianos

Για σας και καλη χρονια,
Υπαρχουν τα PCB σε Eagle format? 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## marios

Παιδια στο τροφοδοτικο με το TL783 μπορεί να μου πεί κάποιος τον κωδικο της zener στα 110ν? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikosmas

Και παλι επι του θεματος.......

Ενω τον δοκιμασα τον ενισχυτη εν συντομια και δουλευε, προχωρισα στο κουτι. Ειμαι λοιπων στο τελευταιο σταδιο και εχω τελειωσει τις καλοδιωσει και ενανα τις τελευταιες μου μετρισεις (κατι που δεν ειχα κανει στην δοκιμη).....

Διαπιστωσα λοιπων τα εξης προβληματα:
Το PSU χωρις φορτιο εχει τασεις 380v και 350v οπως κανονικα πρεπει να ειναι.Βαζοντας το φορτιο επανω η ταση πευτει σε 335v και 330v αντισχτοιχα.
Θεωρω οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα. Ο δε μ/τ τροφ. ειναι απο τον Γιατρα τοροειδης πακτωμενος 270V 800mA . Μετροντας την πτωση τασης στις αντιστασεις καθοδου των 220Ω βρηκα στο 1 καναλι 25.6v και 26.5v και στο αλλο καναλι 26.6v και 27.3v αντισχτοιχα, που σημαινει οτι το ρευμα ηρεμιας ειναι απο 115-125mA.

Παραθετω αυτες τις μετρισεις για να σας δωσω μια εικονα. ισως εσυ Θανο, μιας και εχεις ασχοληθει εκτενεστερα με το θεμα και εισαι ο 1ος διδαξας, αλλα και οιποιος αλλος εχει γνωση επι του θεματος και μπορει να βοηθησει, μπας και μπορεσω επιτελους να τον ανεβασω τελειωμενο στο φορουμ.

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα παιδια για την βοηθεια.

Υ/Γ*: Ζητω συγγνωμη αν σας ζαλιζω αλλα εδω που ειμαι δεν μπορω να εχω βοηθεια απο πουθενα αλλου εκτος απο εσας

----------


## mikosmas

μετροντας ξανα το τροφοδοτικο μετρισα τα εξης:

Στον αερα η ταση ειναι οκ. Βαζοντας ΕΝΑ απο τα 2 καναλια επανω η εξοδος του μ/τ τροφ. πευτει απο τα 270v στα 265v. Η DC ταση μετα την γεφυρα ειναι 345v αντι για 373v (265*1,41). Εκει αρχιζουν προβληματα και απορυθμιζονται ολες οι τασεις. Αν βαλω και το 2ο καναλι μαζι πευτει στα ~330VDC και στα 260VAC ο μ/τ τροφ. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιναι οι διοδοι (χρησιμοποιω τις 1n5408);

----------


## crown

Εαν μπορει καποιοs μια  βοηθεια.Δεν μπορω να ανοιξω με τιπoτa τα αρχεια απ τιs πλακετεs.Mηπωs πρεπει να κατεβασω καπιο προγραμμα?

----------


## mikosmas

Ριξε μια ματια εδω
** 

http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/sprint-layout.html

Απο εδω μπορειτε να κατεβασετε την ελευθερη εκδοση του Viewer για να μπορεσετε να δειτε και να εκτυπωσετε τα αρχεια των τυπωμενων

----------


## crown

το θεμα ειναι οτι τα αρχεια απο τιs πλακετεs εχουν επανω και τα υλικα.πωs μπορω να εχω τα pcb τα σωστα σκετα?ενοω χωριs τα υλικα.......

----------


## kentar

Οταν πας να εκτυπωσεις εχεις επιλογη αν θα τυπωθουν η οχι τα υλικα η μονο οι διαδρομοι

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

θανο συγχαρηρια για την κατασκευη σου μας εχεις βαλει ολους και δουλευουμε για την κατασκευη του δικου μας λαμπατου,
θερμη παρακληση εαν θελει καποιος να βαλει ολα τα αρχεια lay σε μια σελιδα μαζι με τα υλικα για να μην ειναι μπερδεμενα για να κανουμε σωστη δουλεια,ευχαριστο εκ των προτερων,και θα αρχισω και εγω την κατασκευη.

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

> καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ παιδια εχω παρει σχεδον ολα τα υλικα μου λειπουν μονο οι ef86 δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα κ το σασι μπορει να με βοηθισει καποιος? για να παραγειλω κ τα ξυλα.επισης λεω να φτιαξω κ αυτα τα ηχεια http://www.audiocraftworks.gr/gr/pag.../seas/thor.htm θα με ενδιαφερε πολυ η γνωμη σας ευχαριστω
> 
> Υ.Σ. 58 ευρω μου κοστισε ο τοροιδης απο τον γιατρα στην καλιθεα απλα αριστη κατασκευη. πρωτευον 230 δευτερευον 270 700ma , 2*6v 3A , 2*3,15V 10A ετσι μου το εβγαλε κ μου ειπε αν θελω να παρω τις ακρες κ να γειωσω το μεσαιο αλλα πιστευω πως θα μου βγαλει θορυβο.



Πες μου σε παρακαλω πολλυ για τα στοιχεια του για να δω τι θα κανω και εγω.

----------


## reeditor

Θάνο καλησπέρα.


 Αποφάσισα να φτιάξω και εγώ τον λαμπάτο σου 2Χ37Watt KT88 PPUL και έχω τελειώσει το τροφοδοτικό και το ένα κανάλι.
 Έχω ώμος το παρακάτω πρόβλημα ,στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας έχω 260 volt και όχι 270 volt γιατί επέλεξα να έχω πρωτεύων 230 volt αντί 220 volt χωρίς ώμος να ανεβάσω και το δευτερεύων κατά 10 volt ,επομένως για αυτό φταίω εγώ .
 Βέβαια το είπα στον Γιατρά και θα τον πάω να μου ανεβάσει το δευτερεύων.
 Το κύριο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι στην τάση ανόδου των ΚΤ88 ,δηλαδή ,όταν η λάμπες είναι πάνω στον ενισχυτή η τάση πέφτει στα 352 volt και όταν δεν της έχω πάνω 368 volt , με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω και σταθεροποιημένη τάση στις ECC82 και EF86 γιατί είναι κάτω από 350 volt η τάση πριν από το IRFP450.
 Είναι λογικό να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά τάσης ?
 Έχω ελέγξει την πλακέτα του ενισχυτή και του τροφοδοτικού για τυχών λάθη και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα που να δικαιολογεί αυτήν την πτώση τάσης .
 Επίσεις τον εξόδου τον έφτιαξα στον  Γιατριά και έχει τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:


 PRI 5000 ohm - 43%UL tap
 SEC 0-4-8 ohm
 50 Watt
 15Hz – 50Khz.


 Πρέπει να κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές στο κύκλωμα ,επειδή το πρωτεύων του είναι στα 5Κ και το UL tap στο 43% ?


 Επίσης ο ενισχυτής δουλεύει και έτσι ,μάλιστα ο ήχος του είναι όντος εκπληκτικός ,αυτό βέβαιε δεν σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί και σωστά αφού υπάρχει το παραπάνω πρόβλημα.
 Έκανα και διάφορες μετρήσεις πού μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν .
 Τάση καθόδου 25 volt στην μια λάμπα 24,9 volt στην άλλη.
 Τάση μεταξύ ανόδου και καθόδου 324 volt και στις δυο λάμπες .
 Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν χωρίς σήμα στην είσοδο και ηχείο στην έξοδο και μετά από μια ώρα αφότου τον άναψα.

 Σε ευχαριστώ και προσωπικά για την δημοσίευση των σχεδιών σου .


 Με εκτίμησή Μάκης!

----------


## stelios lios

Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά σε όλους!Ο μετασχηματιστης της εξόδου πρέπει να ειναι στα 3,5KΩ;

----------

